# Stirling Alpha - CLUELESS



## JPKovalchuk (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Sisters / Brothers,

I'm trying to do my first Alpha-Type Stirling Engine, but I'm facing real trouble. First, I got sealing problems (to be 100% sincere, I got more holes than a fishnet). After that, my heat exchange was poor - made a big heat sink, but again no success. Today I made a "coupling" with an electric motor and AGAIN got no symptom of any change - no cooling, no heating, nothing. I'm clueless. Do yo have any hint for a newbee?


----------



## Hopper (Jun 9, 2017)

Pictures of what you got are pretty much essential before any opinion could be offered. 
Did you build it to an existing design? That is usually the best way to go for first time builders.  There is quite a bit of science, and a little art, in the design of a successful Stirling engine. Because of their low power output and fussiness over both sealing and friction, it is real easy to build one that does not work. But attention to the right details can cure that.


----------



## JPKovalchuk (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Hopper and Folks!

I've got a partial picture of it, but I'm afraid my problems are not in sealing (this seems OK, I've measured it and also used soap in every point to find bubbles) or thermal leaks - this is under solution now. I believe my main problem is dimensioning (calculations and project). I based my project firstly in a ready-made - which was not also functional also - and after that I made my adjustments using a simulation program available thru the web (following the project "over the line" also there's no success). That's why I'm clueless...  .


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Too short length of displacer piston vs diameter. Difficult to make great difference between cold and hot (not enough to create pressure by heat).


----------



## fcheslop (Jun 12, 2017)

Some good info here  http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_ervaringen_tips_stirlings/ervaringenstirlings_frameset.htm


----------



## JPKovalchuk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Brothers,

Sorry by not responding before, got some huge personal health problems here... . 
I'm starting again my hot air engines operation - the doctor said "you gotta have some hobby" - and I'm still clueless. May I have your assistance again?


----------



## nautilus29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Some other people on her may be able to help you with any design problems they see, but one thing I noticed with my engine is any type of friction is a killer on these things.  As I spun my flywheel by hand I couldn't feel any noticeable spots, but when I would heat the engine up it would stop at the same spot every time.  I ended up remaking the displacer and cutting it's weight by roughly 50%.  I then lapped every single joint to make sure there wasn't any tight spots.  After these two adjustments my motor ran.


----------



## minh-thanh (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi JPKovalchuk ! 
Are you sure this is Alpha-Type Stirling Engine ??
Can you tell the basic information of the engine:
Diameter and stroke of the piston: ?
Diameter and stroke of displacer : ?


----------

